# East coast to yellowstone. Is it worth it?



## exnav (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm currently planning a summer trip to yellowstone towing my 5th wheel, and am not sure if its really worth all the time and money (diesel truck).  Anyone done this trip before?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 17, 2006)

East coast to yellowstone. Is it worth it?

Have not driven there but I will one day if the creeks don't rise too high.  

Plan to spend a week in the area.  Been there twice and have not seen it all.  Just south is Jackson Hole and Cody is east of Yellowstone.  That is where Buffalo Bill lived.  Ate a 26oz. steak in Boseman MT. one time.  Could not do that again!  Enjoy your trip.


----------



## exnav (Jan 17, 2006)

East coast to yellowstone. Is it worth it?

Iv'e heard its a "have to do it once in your life" type of trip, but hows the drive out there?


----------



## C Nash (Jan 17, 2006)

East coast to yellowstone. Is it worth it?

Jim, The trip is well worth the drive. We rved from Alabama and went there on our way to Alaska. Went in the south gate. You can spend a week there easy. Lot of animals and all the gysers are something. Kind of scary knowing you are on a volcano. Jackson Hole is interesting as GTS said. You will not be dissapointed


----------



## rioritaf (Jan 17, 2006)

East coast to yellowstone. Is it worth it?

Hi!

I am formerly from Massachusetts and have been to Yellowstone three times in my life. It is definitely worth the drive! You will see some of the most beautiful mountain scenery one can ever encounter. Yellowstone is definitely the most spectacular geothermal formation on the earth. Last summer, my hubby and I saw a bear and two of her cubs there. The geysers, mud pots, waterfalls, gorges, and wildflife will take your breath away. We stayed in a lovely camground on the edge of town in West Yellowstone, Montana where our dog was stalked by a wolf as we walked her on our dog run one night. Buffalo roam freely while moose, elk, deer, and lots of other critters will be in sight. Yellowstone Lake is formed from a crater of a volcano. 

If you can travel even further northwest, Glacier National Park in northwest Montana and is home to the last 6 remaining glaciers in the US that I know of. (They will all be gone in 30 years.) Now, that is the most scenic and unforgettable place of all! You must travel that area in June or July, however.

You must see the Grand Tetons, WY along the way, one of the newest mountain ranges in geological time. Their rugged peaks appear pink in the sky, a sight that will stay with you forever.

You will never forget that area of the West!
Rita


----------



## katbyte (Jan 22, 2006)

East coast to yellowstone. Is it worth it?

I worked two summers in Yellowstone and spent the whole summer there.

It is magnificent.  Worth every penny to get there.  Oh, and the roads are good.  I suggest you not miss Jackson Hole or the Grand Tetons either.

There are some steep grades, it is the Rocky Mountains you know.


----------



## brokenarrow (Mar 5, 2006)

East coast to yellowstone. Is it worth it?

Been there twice, loved the trip both times, wildlife is awesome to see.Lots of great things to see and do. Well worth the trip. Our trip was about 1300 miles each way.


----------

